# Cornish rex pair need re homing :)



## Alisha (Mar 31, 2010)

I have two 4year old cornish rex cats who need re homing. They are house trained, have all of their paper work etc. Must be re-homed together as they are brothers. If you are interested either email me on here or via [email protected] :thumbup:


----------



## Skully (Feb 26, 2010)

Are they both in good health and where in the country are the kitties please?


----------



## Alisha (Mar 31, 2010)

Skully said:


> Are they both in good health and where in the country are the kitties please?


Yeah they are both in very good health, have an amazing character too!! Our postcode is HR81SD :thumbup:


----------



## Alisha (Mar 31, 2010)

Alisha said:


> Yeah they are both in very good health, have an amazing character too!! Our postcode is HR81SD :thumbup:


The one brother is blind in one eye, due to being hit in the eye by a cow when he was a kitten!! Sorry forget to put that one there!! Hope this hasn't put you off!!!:thumbup:


----------

